# NEED HELP WITH WHAT TO FEED!



## Stiggly Wiggly (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey all,
So my V is 10 months old, and we just switched him to adult dog food (Pro Nature-Holistic, grain free) but here is the problem... if we feed him enough so he doesn't lose weight (he doesn't have any to lose, he is a competition dog) he has really, REALLY bad gas and loose stool. But if we cut his food back so he doesn't have bad gas or loose stool then he loses weight. What do you feed your V's?

(PS- he has had bad gas since he was on pup food)

Thanks!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Did you slowly transition your pup to the adult food? We struggled with a few different types of food with Ruby when moved to adult food. It took a few different brands until we found what works for her.

We ended up with Blue Buffalo Limited Ingredient Grain Free. All of the other high quality brands gave her gas and very loose stool.

It may just take time to adjust or the new food does not agree with him.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

Baxter is now 5 months and until just before Xmas had always had daily runny poos. We were feeding him James Well Beloved Kibble plus Naturediet wet food. I posted on here and was advised that kibble contains a lot of ash and fillers that V's are sensitive to so we cut out the kibble and now just feed the Naturediet wet food. Since then he had had firm poos every day and gas has been so much better!! 

Only problem we have now is his appetite is so much better and loves this food and he is costing us a fortune. He didn't eat much before we changed!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I would switch to Raw food. You will see less poo and little to now gas and trust me the dog's coat and body shape will look great.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Fat yields energy for hard working dogs, protein, maintenance. 

I would look for higher content fat. Dogs metabolize fats differently than us. 

Competition dog...post Pictures please, must be an awesome looking dog.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

datacan said:


> Fat yields energy for hard working dogs, protein, maintenance.
> 
> I would look for higher content fat. Dogs metabolize fats differently than us.
> 
> Competition dog...post Pictures please, must be an awesome looking dog.


I agree. We feed ours on Duck as it is a good quality meet but also high in fat.


----------



## Stiggly Wiggly (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone! Yes, we slowly transitioned him to adult food, and I want to put him on a raw diet but it is so costly and I've heard very time consuming. I've had a few other people (including my breeder) say to try Blue Buffalo, so I'm going to go to the pet store today and compare that amongst other things, including the raw diet, to see if it will cost me an arm and a leg more!


----------

